# Me, Kid Rock, in Italy...



## rocker06 (Jul 3, 2011)

Here is the Kid and I in Venice Italy. My wife, Heather was about 38 weeks pregnant went with me; (whole other story) took the picture. We were at a bar drinking when he came in, we thought it was him, the menu said not to take pictures due to customers privacy. So we walked out with him, and chated for a bit. We saw a lot of cool stuff there in the 2 days. I have more pictures on my profile of that and baby Heidi.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Very cool Dustin!

looks like you guys saw some beautiful scenery there also...


----------



## cavscout98 (Apr 14, 2012)

Pretty darn awesome!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Not much else to say except "COOL!!" And congrats on the baby!!


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

That's awesome, my wife is from Italy, what part did you go to? Meeting a celebrity was a cool plus.


----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

Very cool man, always have wanted to make it to Venice.


----------



## TNTitan (Nov 7, 2011)

Bawitdaba!


----------



## jmj_203 (Mar 16, 2011)

That's awesome, and that pic of the scenery is amazing! Hope you had a great time.


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

Thats nothing, rememerber this one time you went to mallorca and saw this badass named Josh....


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Very cool, but I hafta ask, were you* tryin' funny things, were you smokin' funny things*, I hope Kid Rock didn't try to lure you *down by the lake *using your* favorite song*! :smile:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Booyaa (Nov 6, 2010)

Nice one mate, I love going to Venice, the place has a really cool vibe to it. Seem to see quite a few celebs there too, more of a drag having to speak to them though, I prefer to go incognito. Congrats on the wee wean.


----------

